# 8 weeks old, From Sunline's Bruno



## After Dark (Nov 15, 2011)

Killswitch is already potty trained, he is sitting on command, and showin a lot of personality. He weighed in at 17.2 lbs at the vet at 8 weeks on the day. What you think?
Sire: Sunline's Throwing Bo's of High Caliber kennels
Dam: Shockerline's Ruger


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute pup and nice looking bully


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute little Bully! I love him sleeping  and :welcome: to the forum


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful bully, can't wait to see him mature!!! And welcome


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at that cute little crop! Nice parents and Pup. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute, welcome to the forum


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes a cutie!! welcome


----------



## After Dark (Nov 15, 2011)

9 weeks update- Shockerline's ""Killswitch"


----------



## DirtyPana (Nov 18, 2011)

Great looking pup. Massive paws!!!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

vERY NICE!!!!


----------



## chris650 (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

WoW !! what a lovely pup


----------

